# another picture of Pearl



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

One more cute pic of Pearl I had to share...


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

She is so sweet, mine is so quick I can hardly get a good picture of him yet...hmmm


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

let's make this official, shall we? i'm in love with Pearl.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, what a cutie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pearl is almost too adorable for her own good! That's such a precious picture of her. So cute & cuddly.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Soooooooo cute! She looks like a baby angel.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww, she's very cute!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. 

She IS cute in my opinion, but mama's always think that about their own babies...


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is one very cute picture, she looks so happy!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a darling! Pearl you are such a beautiful girl!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous enough to steal!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

shetland said:


> She is gorgeous enough to steal!


Uh oh, better find a hiding place for Pearl! :lol: And I agree with everyone, she's a beautiful girl!


----------

